# Hola Rockers!



## Jubilicious

Finally, a group of people who love Marshalls as much as me. Kick a**! You guys rock!!!!!!!! Nothing like a Gibson plugged into a Marshall stack, is there? Anyway, greetings from the Sunshine State! Rock on brethren!


----------



## Hollowbody

Hey, I'm new too.

I have a 2550. The Jubes are badass.


Never been to the west coast but I will someday. I have an Uncle somewhere in Los Angeles. I always wanted to go to GIT, at least for a summer but so far I have been to buisy with life. Maybe someday.

This site is pretty cool, I have already found some good info.

Later.


----------



## Adwex

Welcome, fellow Jubilee lovers. Let's see pics of your babies.


----------



## Hollowbody

Yeah, you are right. I have an old 110 and film that may or may not develope, or I can go back to friend and borrow his digital camera AGAIN, but this time I'll end up "owing" him which means I loose my soldering iron and meter for at least a week. Or I can forgo the new Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe and buy a camera. 

...Just kidding (kinda).

I do have one picture on my page here but I will cease with the rudeness soon and get some more shots up. I'll get all inside so you can see the chassis. 

I'll just talk my baby through it:

"That's right baby, come on, a little lower now, yeah, that's right, now let's see those transformers, yeah, ok now, show me pouty..."


----------



## Adwex

Hollowbody said:


> Yeah, you are right. I have an old 110 and film that may or may not develope, or I can go back to friend and borrow his digital camera AGAIN, but this time I'll end up "owing" him which means I loose my soldering iron and meter for at least a week. Or I can forgo the new Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe and buy a camera.
> 
> ...Just kidding (kinda).
> 
> I do have one picture on my page here but I will cease with the rudeness soon and get some more shots up. I'll get all inside so you can see the chassis.
> 
> I'll just talk my baby through it:
> 
> "That's right baby, come on, a little lower now, yeah, that's right, now let's see those transformers, yeah, ok now, show me pouty..."



Not sure what you're trying to say, but if it makes you feel better, you don't have to post any pics.


----------



## Hollowbody

It's no biggie, just have to snag a camera.
I want to actually, just clowning around.

...everyone should.


----------



## stryker59

welcome!!


----------



## Jubilicious

Hollowbody said:


> Hey, I'm new too.
> 
> I have a 2550. The Jubes are badass.
> 
> 
> Never been to the west coast but I will someday. I have an Uncle somewhere in Los Angeles. I always wanted to go to GIT, at least for a summer but so far I have been to buisy with life. Maybe someday.
> 
> This site is pretty cool, I have already found some good info.
> 
> Later.



Hey Hollowbody, I'm actually on the East Coast, Florida is the Sunshine State! I just bought my 2555 half stack from Gavin, another member of the forum. It's being re-tubed and biased at Stevie B's right now, I haven't really had a chance to play it. I've been playing my JCM 800 2210 full stack for years now but decided that I had to have a Jubilee as well. I can't wait until it's out of the shop!


----------



## Jubilicious

Adwex said:


> Welcome, fellow Jubilee lovers. Let's see pics of your babies.



Thanks for the welcome! I just bought my Silver Jubilee 2555 half-stack from Gavin who is also a member on this forum. The only picture that I have right now is the one that he posted. As soon as it arrived I brought it into the shop to have it re-tubed and biased. When I get it back I'm going to clean it up a bit and take some pictures of my own. I think I just attached a picture of it to this post, I'll see in a minute. I'm going to try and find a bottom cab for it so I will have the full stack. I've been playing a 1988 JCM 800 2210 full stack for years and love it! Is your head the 2555 or the 2550? Rock!


----------



## Hollowbody

Hmm, I'm an ass. I lived in Panama City Beach for half a year and I forgot Florida was the sunshine state.

Nice shot of the Jubilee. I never had the cab to go with mine. It was the only silver amp in the store so I bought it to split my full stack JCM 800 into two half stacks and run in stereo. My only criteria during the purchase was to be different., and also it had to fit on the cabinet.

Now years later I'm glad I bought it even though I didn't know any better.


----------



## Adwex

Jubilicious said:


> <snip> Is your head the 2555 or the 2550? Rock!



Mine is the 2555. The 2555 Silver Jubilee is (or was) the favorite amp of a few of my favorite guitarists, Steve Morse (with the Dregs), Joe Bonamassa, and of course Slash.
Here's mine, wish I had the matching cab:


----------



## Jubilicious

Adwex said:


> Mine is the 2555. The 2555 Silver Jubilee is (or was) the favorite amp of a few of my favorite guitarists, Steve Morse (with the Dregs), Joe Bonamassa, and of course Slash.
> Here's mine, wish I had the matching cab:



Yours looks sweet! Slash is one of my fav's as well. I grew up playing because of Jimmy Page though. I was lucky enough to get my Jubilee head with an angled cab, I really want a bottom one to match though. I'll post an ad one of these days for one, I'm looking for a JCM 800 2205 to add to the collection first though. I have JCM 800 2210 with both cabs. I like having full stacks even though I only play a half stack or a 2 12 out. I just picked up a mint JCM 800 1936 cab.


----------



## Jubilicious

New Pics


----------



## Hollowbody

Wow, nice!

You have the matching cab for your silver Jubilee.


----------

